# Pay rate for Liberty Ambulance, CA



## Emt 93 (Dec 6, 2014)

Just wondering how the pay scale works for Liberty, in la county


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 6, 2014)

Emt 93 said:


> Just wondering how the pay scale works for Liberty, in la county


They are VERY desperate people.  They do tons of field recruitment.  They cant hold any staff.  I don't know about the pay rate but I do know that's one company with tons of issues and a huge  turn over rate.  Some people only last 3 months.  Nothing but horror storys.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Dec 7, 2014)

$11.00/hour starting, no idea on how raises work. And there's a reason for that. It's the only way they can retain any employees. Like he^^^ said, stay away. Even in LA County you can do better.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Dec 10, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> They are VERY desperate people.  They do tons of field recruitment.  They cant hold any staff.  I don't know about the pay rate but I do know that's one company with tons of issues and a huge  turn over rate.  Some people only last 3 months.  Nothing but horror storys.



^^^This. The new hires with previous ems experience leave in as little as 2 weeks. pay is competitive with being the highest in the county to try and offset the shortcomings. unlimited OT i hear if you wanna be burnt for your money and treated like an expendable asset. old medic partner of mine last i heard was working 5-6 12s with hold overs. if thats your thing.


----------



## Angel (Dec 16, 2014)

pay is 21 and hour for medics...not gonna lie its tempting
http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Liberty-Ambulance-Service/jobs/Paramedic-13be05024f560d73


----------



## Matador21 (Dec 17, 2014)

I just interviewed for the medic position with them today, and I was really impressed with this company. They were very friendly and their station was nice. According to them, they needs lots more medics. You should check them out Angel.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 17, 2014)

Matador21 said:


> I just interviewed for the medic position with them today, and I was really impressed with this company. They were very friendly and their station was nice. According to them, they needs lots more medics. You should check them out Angel.


LOL Yea see above mentioned post.  See you in 3 months if your a real person and not a liberty goon.lol


----------



## Mufasa556 (Dec 17, 2014)

Don't be tempted by that juicy red apple. There are a places where you can make $18-20hr and don't have to put up with all that's behind the facade.


----------



## Angel (Dec 17, 2014)

i make 17.50 with crappy benefits and no real opportunity of promotion. yes i am looking at moving out of state, but in the mean time it'd be nice to break the $20 mark.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Dec 18, 2014)

So $21 an hour working 4 12s is $1092/wk running SNF discharges on a monitor, and the occasional transfer to a higher level of care for cardiac enzymes, yay ALS IFTs in LA. And you thought your new medic skills were going to **** now...
Or make $1060/wk running first in ALS 911 in Kern County as the only paramedic on scene with arguably the most liberal protocols in So Cal... Doing what you got into EMS for in the first place.
Yep, that extra $32 is totally worth it. That's a frapuccino a day extra!


----------



## Angel (Dec 18, 2014)

Hmmm
Tempting but I wouldn't apply (to liberty). There's too much drama in socal for me, but I see what you're saying. IFT is no where on my want to do list, If you work where I think you do, then I interviewed a while back and didn't get to move on, but I'm debating on reapplying.
The downside is starting ALL over and having to be in training for so long. But if it's a career type job then...it might be worth it.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm saying Liberty Kern co (completely unrelated to the Liberty LA I'm **** talking on), you're thinking Hall... Either way it's a highly advisable move. Halls always hiring, Liberty won't have any FT medic spots for a while now.


----------



## Angel (Dec 18, 2014)

ooh, gotcha, yea I was confused. Im going to reapply to hall...i continue to hear nothing but good things


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Dec 18, 2014)

Angel said:


> ooh, gotcha, yea I was confused. Im going to reapply to hall...i continue to hear nothing but good things


Message centralcalemt, he can recommend some great services just north in Tulare Co as well.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 18, 2014)

I've heard good things about American


----------



## ResRednek (Feb 2, 2015)

Liberty LA comes off nice but big changes are coming and they can't maintain employees hence why they pay so much and their $11 for EMT is only on 8's and few of those shifts exist, EMT makes $10 on 10's and $9.49 on 12's with under a hear experience. Benefits are expensive from what I heard they started that as I was leaving.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Feb 2, 2015)

i need to update my last post from 12/10/14. as advertised on their hiring ads, medics $21hr on an 8 BUT they don't offer ALS 8s shifts anymore. also your pay will be "adjusted" if you're not tri county certified, ie. la county, la city dot, oc accred. so if you want full pay as advertised you need all that. otherwise its scaled back until so...  OT has pretty much dried up they have seemed to fill there holes. heard they doing about 60% compliance on the providence contract and 95% eta compliance on kaiser oc.


----------



## ResRednek (Feb 7, 2015)

Kaiser OC is their primary concern and much easier to maintain because the providence contract covers so much area


----------



## NorthCountyEmt (Feb 10, 2015)

The problem with the providence contract isn't just the size of the coverage, it's how they manage the transports. All the facilities independently order transports instead of using a central hub like kaiser.(at least when I worked it for bowers)


----------



## FoleyArtist (Feb 10, 2015)

NorthCountyEmt said:


> The problem with the providence contract isn't just the size of the coverage, it's how they manage the transports. All the facilities independently order transports instead of using a central hub like kaiser.(at least when I worked it for bowers)



whats the difference from independently calling vs a call hub? the call volume will remain the same.


----------



## NorthCountyEmt (Feb 11, 2015)

The problem isn't in the volume itself, but more along the lines of staggering calls/managing the volume in a better way. Good example is getting pulled from a BLS Providence call to run a P1 CCT call. Obviously the CCT becomes the priority and since the providence that put out the BLS gets delayed they get mad. Having a central hub cuts down on the facilities being angry due to more communication.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Feb 12, 2015)

NorthCountyEmt said:


> The problem isn't in the volume itself, but more along the lines of staggering calls/managing the volume in a better way. Good example is getting pulled from a BLS Providence call to run a P1 CCT call. Obviously the CCT becomes the priority and since the providence that put out the BLS gets delayed they get mad. Having a central hub cuts down on the facilities being angry due to more communication.



makes sense. on a tangent, i dunno if its an issue with having a central hub and the MD's having to play telephone with the sending...hub...receiving..back to sending....hub...receiving...etc.  i find my pts wait 7-10+ hrs to be repatriated. sometimes for trivial things only to be discharged minutes later. i feel bad for them and never have a good enough answer.


----------

